# Recommendation for bow fishing guide



## Krolick (Apr 4, 2018)

Looking for a reasonably priced guide for a day or two of bow fishing for my son.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## milepost43 (Apr 4, 2018)

My grandson and I have gone with Gene at Guntersville a few times. Great equipment and guide. 

Bowfishing Madness 

Gene Hobbs @ 770-316-7987
email: bowfishingmadness@mindspring.com


----------



## watermedic (Apr 10, 2018)

Jerry Russell http://www.russelloutdoorguides.com/bowfishingfishing.html


----------

